# CG decon



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

The clear triggers don't fit the bottles, just thought I'd let you guys know


----------



## V9DPW (Jun 9, 2007)

Is it just the fitting up the top that doesn't fit? Chemical Guys have been changing all their bottle top sizes to the clear trigger size, they just need the clear pipe cutting to fit as i've just tested it 










Dave


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Mine didn't screw on the thread to big, I've cut the pipe not bothered just thought I'd let you know


----------

